
Show HN: Simple and comprehensive tutorials in Deep Learning using TensorFlow - irsina
https://github.com/easy-tensorflow/easy-tensorflow
======
frumiousirc
What is used to make graph animations like this one? [https://github.com/easy-
tensorflow/easy-tensorflow/blob/mast...](https://github.com/easy-
tensorflow/easy-tensorflow/blob/master/1_Basics/files/1_1.gif)

------
michael_h
> It’s developed and maintained by Google. As such, a continued support and
> development is ensured

Yes. Google - definitely not known for suddenly abandoning things.

~~~
mlevental
they have a huge business interest in maintaining tensorflow since they're
selling tpu time

------
shankr
I appreciate the effort put by you, but I still find tutorials lacking in some
aspects:

1\. Data loading mechanism. tf.Data can be used here.

2\. Saving models as SavedModel so that it can be used later.

~~~
alexbeloi
The dirty secret of machine learning is it's 20% model building, 80% plumbing.

------
clarle
This is great work.

I've seen a lot of Keras tutorials out there, but well-written and commented
pure TensorFlow tutorials are so rare to find.

Thanks for doing all of this!

